

Realtime WarGames-style visualization of Github updates - arscan
http://streams.robscanlon.com/github

======
aaasen
This is awesome! Great way to visualize the data and I really like that you
used IRC.

------
davidy123
It's cute, but like many of these visualizations quite militaristic.

~~~
arscan
Yup, that was the intent. It mimics the war room in the 80's film WarGames:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086567/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086567/)

